# Best Hydration pack???



## TrekRider9.9 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, could you please recommend a good hydration pack???
I am an all mountain rider. I have a very old Camelbak, but I hate it.

The straps are terrible, so I always feel the weight of it on my shoulders.

It's expandable, so I can put more things in it, but it's not comfortable.

I'd like something light, but comfy, and with lots of pockets. I like the idea of the helmet pocket in some of the newer models.

I've been looking at the:
Pok 15L and the Ergon BX4

Hopefully they aren't too heavy for the climbs,

Please let me know what you recommend.

Thanks

Jay.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

I just picked up a camelbak volt and am quite impressed with it.

It's my 3rd camelbak( mule, don) and its the new lumbar low back friendly design.

Lots of pockets, expandable and has clips to attach a helmet.

But the best feature is the location of the bladder: it's located in the bottom portion only.
Definitely doesn't feel like the old camelbak on the shoulder feel.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I love my osprey raptor. Nice helmet holder, lots of pockets. One waterproof pocket, stowable tool roll, and seems to have pretty good back ventilation. I don't ride with a pack a lot of the time, but this sure beats my old camelback. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

hey_poolboy said:


> I love my osprey raptor. Nice helmet holder, lots of pockets. One waterproof pocket, stowable tool roll, and seems to have pretty good back ventilation. I don't ride with a pack a lot of the time, but this sure beats my old camelback.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I second the Osprey. I have the Raptor 6 and 14. Besides what's been mentioned above the one feature that I really like about it are the pockets on the waist belt. Nice to be able to access food bars or gel packs without need to remove the pack from ones back. I use the 6 or 14 on most every ride.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

The formula for a good hydra pack is the same as for backpacks. If the pack has no internal support, or if it is too small for you, all the weight is going to lie on your shoulders. Beyond that, considering the light weight (compared to a three day dry camp kit), it's pretty much just nancy-boy nit-picking over how soft the pads feel


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love my camelbak lobo. Can make a huge list of things I like about it, but basically holds enough water for anythign I need, storage, helmet clips and space to stuff gloves, storage and long enough for waist straps to work properly. And very comfortable to wear, padding on it for my back ventalates well too.


----------



## theclawNZ (Mar 29, 2014)

EVOC FR Unlimited. Got everything that you are looking for plus additional back protection. 3 guys at my local mtb club have gone OTB's recently with broken ribs/knocked out/AC dislocation being the result. With the built in protection of the EVOC this probably wouldn't have happened... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Another +1 for Osprey. Awesome packs. Really.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Check out the new mavic crossmax packs. I just got one and am super impressed with it. The bladder is crap but I prefer the camelback bladders anyhow. I've had various camelback, Dakine and deuter packs and I have to say these mavic packs are quite nice and have great straps with pockets in them

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/tested-mavic-crossmax-hydropack-8-5/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Another vote for osprey raptor 14. I've owned plenty of camelbak and deuter packs and I prefer this one !


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

I used to be a Camelback user. Now, it is Geigerrig all the way. Once you use one you won't be without one.
Great to have pressurized water to spray to clean, spray to cool, spray to share etc... also with the filter kit you can get water in remote locations and not have to worry about giardia or other nasties.

Check them out...

Hydration Packs with In-line water Filters and Pack Bladders by Geigerrig


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

Now that I am riding again I really like the idea of their bike rig...
Get the weight off your back and have room for gels and tools. Also 32 ounces of water and the way the engine pressurizes it doesn't slosh around like a partially full water bottle. The insulated drink tube helps and the wide mouth lets you put in ice water and turn it inside out to clean in the dish washer when needed.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Fisherman said:


> I used to be a Camelback user. Now, it is Geigerrig all the way. Once you use one you won't be without one.
> Great to have pressurized water to spray to clean, spray to cool, spray to share etc... also with the filter kit you can get water in remote locations and not have to worry about giardia or other nasties.
> 
> Check them out...
> ...


This concept looks interesting but after reading the page it felt like an infomercial trying to convince you the regular way of doing things is difficult and antiquated. Then I started checking out the video and it looks exactly like the juice bullet infomercial. I'm going to try to make it through banking on cheeze value entertainment. I'm curious to see how often you have to pressurize the pack. Seems like a gimmick at this point.

Edit - I made it all the way through the video and it looks interesting. They encourage you to put their bladder in any pack so it would be an easy conversion. I'm thinking the spray for cooling and cleaning wounds and dirt might be pretty handy.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr. Fisherman said:


> I used to be a Camelback user. Now, it is Geigerrig all the way. Once you use one you won't be without one.
> Great to have pressurized water to spray to clean, spray to cool, spray to share etc... also with the filter kit you can get water in remote locations and not have to worry about giardia or other nasties.
> 
> Check them out...
> ...


Which model are you using?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I like my Mule, but the one I got doesn't have the deployable rain cover. Not that I ride in the rain, but for hiking and other such uses, it'd be nice. I've been thinking about putting the bladder from my Mule into my wife's old Camelbak and getting a Geigerrigg.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been testing the 710 from Geigerrig, and the pack is very comfortable. The pressurized reservoir is great if you use a bottle for electrolyte drinks.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Osprey Raptor 14 here as well. Been using a Osprey Manta 20 for 4-5 years for all kinds of outdoor activities. Although it's back design/ventilation is superior, it also feels weird when riding due to the way is places the weight at 2 points on your hips. So I now use the Raptor for Biking. It vents well, plenty of storage. Plus you can pressurize the bladder, to an extent, with the cinch straps tightened. Just load something light in it like a shirt if you don't carry much else and it will help put more pressure on the bladder. The 14 is too big unless I am going with the family or taking spares for friends as well, but it cinches down when lightly loaded, and the weight distributes evenly. Worth trying out.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

sherwin24 said:


> Osprey Raptor 14 here as well. Been using a Osprey Manta 20 for 4-5 years for all kinds of outdoor activities. Although it's back design/ventilation is superior, it also feels weird when riding due to the way is places the weight at 2 points on your hips.


i have the Osprey Manta but I'm going to disagree with some of these rave reviews. I agree the back ventilation and suspension is excellent, but the waist strap is too thin. Perhaps the thinnest of all its competition. It is a major downside for me, as it really hinders the packs ability to transfer weight to the hips. It can't really be cinched tight at the wiast without becoming uncomfortable.

That's my 2 cents. I know lots of people love them, but I'm looking for an alternative, and currently like the idea of the lumbar reservoirs that Camelback has come out with.


----------



## TomW in KC (Mar 1, 2014)

Just bought a Camelbak Charge, similar to the Volt only it hold 70oz's instead of 100. Great for most of my rides. I have a Mulefor longer rides.


----------



## Fat Urkel (May 9, 2013)

Camelbak Volt. I love the simplicity and light weightness. I wanted to like Osprey but they don't play well with my back and they're heavier and have more pockets. I like only having a few large areas for containment - chances are if you unzip 1 of 2 pockets, it will be in there. lol


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

derekbob said:


> This concept looks interesting but after reading the page it felt like an infomercial trying to convince you the regular way of doing things is difficult and antiquated. Then I started checking out the video and it looks exactly like the juice bullet infomercial. I'm going to try to make it through banking on cheeze value entertainment. I'm curious to see how often you have to pressurize the pack. Seems like a gimmick at this point.
> 
> Edit - I made it all the way through the video and it looks interesting. They encourage you to put their bladder in any pack so it would be an easy conversion. I'm thinking the spray for cooling and cleaning wounds and dirt might be pretty handy.





ATLRB said:


> Which model are you using?





GelatiCruiser said:


> I like my Mule, but the one I got doesn't have the deployable rain cover. Not that I ride in the rain, but for hiking and other such uses, it'd be nice. I've been thinking about putting the bladder from my Mule into my wife's old Camelbak and getting a Geigerrigg.





GRAVELBIKE said:


> I've been testing the 710 from Geigerrig, and the pack is very comfortable. The pressurized reservoir is great if you use a bottle for electrolyte drinks.


I have the Tactical 1600. It is the 2nd rig I have owned. Love them. They have great ventilation on the back too.

The new Rig1210 has a hidden rain cover that stores away when it is not needed.

They stand behind their products. They sent me a replacement after my first one developed issues after one of my multiweek adventures. They have since taken care of that issue and improved the design. Awesome company.

More info in this short video that may have less hype and is short and to the point.


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

Osprey Zealot 10 and Camelbak Lobo


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Camelbak Agent Pack > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA perfect for my needs. I do short load it with water depending on the ride though. Perfect amount of room, and it hardly feel it on my back.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mr. Fisherman said:


> More info in this short video that may have less hype and is short and to the point.


I've never felt the need to use a hydration pack to wash my bike! ;0)

The closure system is the same as Hydrapack, it's so good you wonder why everyone isn't using it. Really easy to rinse out the bladder then flip it inside out to dry. We've got a couple of Hydrapacks and I'm impressed with the quality. The features are very good and well made. My only gripe is that they are not waterproof. Seems like a major oversight to me but I guess it depends on how you use it.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Camelbak Lobo. I have a MULE for cooler temps when I need to pack a jacket and other related things. 

I was looking around at different brands, but earlier this year a strap broke free on my previous Lobo. I contacted them, received the RA, mailed it in, and without any question I received a new pack + bladder. They stand up to their guarantee, which is why I'll stick with them.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine

Mine, I use it, no complaints. Having the 100oz of water slung low Is a biggie btw.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a Camelbak Mule, holds 3ltrs I think. More than enough for most of my rides. I ditched the waist strap as it felt too confining/uncomfortable. My LBS doesn't carry anything else. I'm not too sure what would make sucking water out of one bag or the other would make much of a difference...but I admittedly have a limited scope.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Osco said:


> Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine
> 
> Mine, I use it, no complaints. Having the 100oz of water slung low Is a biggie btw.


I didn't like how flimsy the construction was when I looked at it. I like packs with more of a firm structure. But I also realize that with the lumbar reservoir you probably need less of a frame in the back than with a normal pack. I think Camelbak will be coming out with more refined versions of the LR packs in the future.

I ended up just buying a Camelbak Fourteener 20 pack which has a really nice back that holds the weight away from your back and has rigidity to transfer the weight to the waist belt. And, it is wide enough that I was able to swap out the reservoir with a lumbar version.


----------



## VitaVelNex (Jun 5, 2013)

I keep going back to my Camelbak MULE, the military version. I've tried a few other Camelbaks and have not been impressed. Osprey packs have always been bomb proof from my experience.


----------



## junkyardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

I wanted water out of my camel bak for my dog the other day on a hike. so i just blew into it and wha la, pressurized water.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

bikeriderguy said:


> Check out the new mavic crossmax packs. I just got one and am super impressed with it.


What are your thoughts about the zippers and how hot is it to wear?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been through multiple Camelbaks and have been happy with my Osprey Raptor 14L, it is the older version without the tool roll and zippered side pockets. Has been baclk to Osprey for repairs (free of charge) and I love osprey Customer Service.

I haven't found much about the Acre Supply Hauser 14L. I am curious about who has real world use on it. Bike mag has a short review and seems very well made and durable. Anyone else have experiece with it?


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I love my deuter race exp air pack. It has an internal frame to keep the bag off of your back and allows tons if air flow. It can also fit a 3L bladder and all of my tools and snacks in a decent sized pack and it has a built in rain cover, a little key chain thing for my keys while I ride, and a good little pocket for my phone etc


















Edit: I believe it is a 12L bag, with an expander that turn it into a 15L bag. Normally I don't need to use the expander

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac_encheeze (Oct 20, 2014)

I just ordered my Geigerrig Rig 710 earlier this evening after the recommendation from Mr. Fisherman. I can't wait to get it. I did want to get the Rig 1210, but felt that it might be too big for now.


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope you like yours as much as I like mine.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

mac_encheeze said:


> I just ordered my Geigerrig Rig 710 earlier this evening after the recommendation from Mr. Fisherman. I can't wait to get it. I did want to get the Rig 1210, but felt that it might be too big for now.


The 710 is a really nice pack. Very comfortable, even when packed to the gills.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> The 710 is a really nice pack. Very comfortable, even when packed to the gills.


I own an Osprey Raptor 14 right now, but the Rig 710 is very intriguing. Any idea how the 2 compare to each other as far as overall size? I know my Raptor holds 100 oz liquid, and the Rig 710 is 70 oz which isn't a big deal to me. More interested in how "big" the 710 is.


----------



## mac_encheeze (Oct 20, 2014)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> The 710 is a really nice pack. Very comfortable, even when packed to the gills.


That's exactly what I want to hear. I do have one of those little saddle packs right now so I can pack the 710 and the under seat storage.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

campergf23 said:


> I love my deuter race exp air pack. It has an internal frame to keep the bag off of your back and allows tons if air flow. It can also fit a 3L bladder and all of my tools and snacks in a decent sized pack and it has a built in rain cover, a little key chain thing for my keys while I ride, and a good little pocket for my phone etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine. Until you try one, it's hard to judge, but I love how it keeps the bag off my back and allows the air in.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Love my VAUDE Hyper Air 14+3. Great air panel for breathability, it's similar to the Deuter, expandable, removeable rain cover and helmet holder, comes with bladder. Very comfortable.
gearmarket.com/cheap--sale/vaude-hyper-air-143-pack.htm has it for $37.58 for a pack that retails for $120.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

kevinboyer said:


> I own an Osprey Raptor 14 right now, but the Rig 710 is very intriguing. Any idea how the 2 compare to each other as far as overall size? I know my Raptor holds 100 oz liquid, and the Rig 710 is 70 oz which isn't a big deal to me. More interested in how "big" the 710 is.


Here is the comparison based on actual dimensions:

Rig 710 (based on their web site)
H = 18.75"
W= 10"
Weight 2.75 lbs
Storage capacity = 700 cubic inches

Raptor 14
H= 19"
W= 9"
Weight=2 .125 lbs with 100 oz reservoir
Storage capacity = 854 cubic inches


----------



## mac_encheeze (Oct 20, 2014)

I got my Rig 710 yesterday and messed with it a bit. Then today I packed it and took it for a ride. Initially putting it on it felt very "fat guy in a little coat" but once I adjusted it, it felt great. I put in mine today, spare tubes, first aid kit, tire wrenches, topeak alien II, keys, wallet, and a few odds and ends. I will say it did get full pretty quickly. However, all I really need to do is some adjusting and moving around to get everything in there like I want/need. I just kind of quickly threw it together since I didn't have much time to ride before going into work.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

HEMIjer said:


> I haven't found much about the Acre Supply Hauser 14L. I am curious about who has real world use on it. Bike mag has a short review and seems very well made and durable. Anyone else have experiece with it?


I got one last weekend, so I've only been able to use it for 3 shorter early season rides - about 15 miles and 3,000' gain. I have a friend who has used one for a year and loves it. He calls it "bulletproof" and his sees a lot of backcountry use.

My last pack was an Osprey Zealot, which I wanted to love. I kept it a year. My backpacking and skiing packs are both Osprey, and I've always been impressed with their design, construction, and customer service. Not with the Zealot. The Zealot has a top pocket for sunglasses, a tool roll compartment on the bottom, and then the main compartment is whatever you can fit into the bag when you unzip around the outline of the bag and lay it out. The tool roll compartment sucks, as the zipper isn't the easiest to pull, and the flap covering the zipper is a crud catcher. Anyway, the bag held up fine, I just didn't like it.

Time will tell on the Acre. I like the compartments and pocket design a lot. It's pretty lightweight, but seems durable. It has straps to carry a rolled-up jacket, and the straps can be zipped into a pocket when not needed. It has two conveniently located and sized pockets on the exterior of the bag. I haven't yet tried putting goggles into the top pocket to see how they fit. It comes with a tool roll, too. This one fits nicely into the larger pocket on the back of the bag. If I could change anything, I'd add pockets to the hip belt.

I haven't carried a heavy load with it yet, but it rides nicely, and was very comfortable. I also haven't tried carrying a helmet. The straps have adjustable contact points. I have a long torso, so the long profile of this bag works well for me.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Hydration pack needs vary a lot. So what works for one may not work for another.

For what it's worth I bought a Mule since I wanted something light weight with plenty of water for 5-6 hours, lunch, pump, tool, goggles, rain jacket. It all fits.

While it isn't water proof it's water resistant. It's light weight and I can adjust the straps to shift the pressure points. Mine is brand new and the contact points at the back seem to provide suffient airflow but we will see in the summer.

I got a fantastic deal and it matched my bike so I have no complaints other than the bite valve isn't protected like a few others with a cover e.g. Deuter.


























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

